# Remettre Aqua pour les barre de navigation dans Lion



## LaurentR (21 Octobre 2011)

Bonsoir,

Je souhaiterai savoir comment remettre le thème Aqua pour les barres de navigation dans Lion en remplacement du gris.

Merci


----------



## Anonyme (21 Octobre 2011)

C'est pas possible pour le moment ThemePark est pas compatible avec Lion.


----------



## LaurentR (21 Octobre 2011)

Merci pour la réponse. Je rectifie le terme que j'ai mis qui n'est pas correct. Il s'agit des barres de défilement et non des barres de navigation


----------



## Anonyme (21 Octobre 2011)

On avait compris t'inquiètes pas .


----------

